# Scouser Eggs...



## Freddie99 (Mar 3, 2009)

Two scousers were cycling next to a road until their bikes broke. They decide to thumb a lift from a lorry driver. The driver agrees to give them a lift and tells them to get in the back. "Get in the back, put your bikes near the door and find a place. Be careful, I'm transporting bowling balls." 
He starts to drive and is thinking to himself "I hate the scousers but I hate the coppers more." He speeds through a speed trap and is pulled over. The copper is not the sharpest tool in the box. He asks what the driver is carrying. He is told "scouser eggs", he decides to take a look. 
He opens the back of the truck and sees the bikes. He flicks his torch on and sees the scousers shying away from the light. He slams the door down and gets on to the radio "I've just pulled over a bloke carrying a delivery of scouser eggs. Two have hatched and they've already nicked a pair of bikes"


----------



## Einstein (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't get me on the subject of scouser jokes!

Good one though


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2009)

boss  Bev


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

why pick on the poor scousers tom!!!!!!!! lol only kiddin im a scouser and even i find the jokes about us funny


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 4, 2009)

Try the jokes about Eastbourne Mike! I love 'em. We are called Gods waiting room apparently. I'd love to know if there are any more 

Tom H


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Eastbourne is the south coasts version of Morecombe...

They prop the dead up in bus stops to make the place look busy.

They stop to watch the traffic lights change colour - give them something to do..


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2017)

Freddie99 said:


> Two scousers were cycling next to a road until their bikes broke. They decide to thumb a lift from a lorry driver. The driver agrees to give them a lift and tells them to get in the back. "Get in the back, put your bikes near the door and find a place. Be careful, I'm transporting bowling balls."
> He starts to drive and is thinking to himself "I hate the scousers but I hate the coppers more." He speeds through a speed trap and is pulled over. The copper is not the sharpest tool in the box. He asks what the driver is carrying. He is told "scouser eggs", he decides to take a look.
> He opens the back of the truck and sees the bikes. He flicks his torch on and sees the scousers shying away from the light. He slams the door down and gets on to the radio "I've just pulled over a bloke carrying a delivery of scouser eggs. Two have hatched and they've already nicked a pair of bikes"


Good !


----------



## Wirrallass (May 20, 2017)

Freddie99 said:


> Two scousers were cycling next to a road until their bikes broke. They decide to thumb a lift from a lorry driver. The driver agrees to give them a lift and tells them to get in the back. "Get in the back, put your bikes near the door and find a place. Be careful, I'm transporting bowling balls."
> He starts to drive and is thinking to himself "I hate the scousers but I hate the coppers more." He speeds through a speed trap and is pulled over. The copper is not the sharpest tool in the box. He asks what the driver is carrying. He is told "scouser eggs", he decides to take a look.
> He opens the back of the truck and sees the bikes. He flicks his torch on and sees the scousers shying away from the light. He slams the door down and gets on to the radio "I've just pulled over a bloke carrying a delivery of scouser eggs. Two have hatched and they've already nicked a pair of bikes"


----------

